# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] διακοπτης φουρνου bosch

## Ηλιας Αφ

καλησπερα στην παρεα, εχω την κουζινα bosch και μοντελο HEN 3550/02 εχει χαλασει ο διπλος διακοπτης του φουρνου και επιλογης θερμοκρασιας, μηπως γνωριζετε καποιο καταστημα για την αγορα του ανταλλακτικου περιοχη Πειραια, Αθηνα ή απο το διαδικτυο σε λιγικη τιμη? σας ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...=&filter_id=19

Το έψαξες καλά? μπορεί να μην χρειάζεσαι διακόπτη και να χρειάζεσαι μόνο τον θερμοστάτη (πρόσθετο πάνω στον διακόπτη)

http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...35gc243sg7vch3

----------


## Ηλιας Αφ

Πετρο εχω θεμα εδω και καιρο με τον διακοπτη επιλογης αντιστασης, γκριλ κτλ, δουλευει μονο οταν τον γυρισεις δεξιοστροφα, αριστεροστροφα δεν, με αυτη τη λογικη λεω να τον αλλαξω ολο και κατι αλλο, οι δικοπτες ειναι πατητοι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πετρο εχω θεμα εδω και καιρο με τον διακοπτη επιλογης αντιστασης, γκριλ κτλ, δουλευει μονο οταν τον γυρισεις δεξιοστροφα, αριστεροστροφα δεν, με αυτη τη λογικη λεω να τον αλλαξω ολο και κατι αλλο, οι δικοπτες ειναι πατητοι.


Κατάλαβα (όχι ότι έχει βλάβη) αλλά απλά κάπου "σκαλώνει" ... το σκάλωμα μπορεί να μην είναι στον διακόπτη αλλά στο κομβίο 
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...=&filter_id=19

Το αν είναι στο κομβίο ή στον διακόπτη .. θα το καταλάβεις και μόνος σου όταν θα το δεις και εκτός κομβίου πως περιστρέφεται ο διακόπτης  ... καλή τύχη (και μην βιάζεσαι άιντε άιντε να αγοράσουμε εκείνο να αγοράσουμε και το άλλο και πληρώσεις τα μαλλιοκέφαλα σου ) ψάξε το καλά

Υ.Γ μια φορά μου συνέβει κάτι τέτοιο και ήταν όντως ο διακόπτης ... στράβωσε και "καβάλησε" μια από τις επαφές του με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να γυρίζει καλά (αυτό θα το δεις άνετα εξωτερικά στον δακόπτη ) ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΡΕΥΜΑ

----------


## Ηλιας Αφ

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο και τις γνωσεις σου, θα ενημερωσω αμεσα για την εξελιξη.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Ο Διακόπτης είναι Μπουτόν η περιστροφικός και αν Μπουτόν είναι οπλισμού η εντολή όπλισης  cp επαφή ? Κάνει συγκράτηση δηλαδή!!

----------


## Ηλιας Αφ

ορολογια την οποια δεν γνωριζω για να σε βοηθησω, πατας τον διακοπτη και βγαινει εξω, ο πρωτος που ειναι για την επιλογη αντισταση πανω-κατω, γκριλ, αεροθερμο ειναι μαλλον συγκρατησης οπως το λες 6 θεσεων μαζι με το "0", ο διακοπτης επιλογης θερμοκρασιας στον φουρνο ειναι ο κλασικος που μενει σε απειρες θεσεις, για να ξαναμπει ο καθε δικοπτης μεσα τον φερνεις στην θεση "0" και τον ξαναπατας.

----------


## konman

Καλυτερα να παρεις τον διακοπτη απο την BOSCH ειναι πιο φθηνος.
*
κωδικός διακοπτη 173809*

Bosch 20.15€ 

kourlabas 30.00€

----------


## Ηλιας Αφ

παλληκαρια τελικα ηταν κομμενο το καλωδιο του θερμοστατη κοντα στο φυσακι, σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια σας.

----------

